

Ask YC:  Why not have "reddit-sense"? (like adsense but adapted to social news) - amichail

If the submission rate is too fast, some submissions may not get much of a chance at making the front page.<p>So why not show new submissions all over the web a la adsense?<p>The idea is to show new submissions on your site to have your new submissions shown on other sites.
======
mixmax
There's an excellent marketing scheme hidden in there somewhere...

